# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  DIPLOMADO EN GERENCIA Y DESARROLLO RURAL - AYACUCHO

## almendrac

*Estimados todos* 
SIERRA EXPORTADORA, el INSTITUTO DE DESARROLLO  ECONÓMICO DE LA UNIVERSIDAD ESAN IDE-ESAN Y AGROBANCO tienen el agrado  de invitarlos a formar parte de este programa DIPLOMADO EN GERENCIA Y  DESARROLLO RURAL , a realizarse en esta primera oportunidad en *Ayacucho.* 
Fecha de Publicación de Beneficiarios: Viernes 24 de agosto 2012 (Páginas web Sierra Exportadora, IDE-ESAN y Agrobanco).
Inicio de clases: Viernes 07 de setiembre 2012. 
Cualquier consulta al respecto, estamos para servirlos. 
Saludos cordiales      Temas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora, Agrobanco y la Universidad ESAN lanzan Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural Diplomado de especializacion en agroexportación Curso o diplomado en fisiologia vegetal Artículo: Ministro Caillaux priorizará desarrollo de agricultura rural Perú suscribió préstamo por US$ 14.4 millones con FIDA para impulsar desarrollo rural agrícola en sierra norte

----------

